# PLEASE PLEASE HELP! Gapps major issue



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

Please help:

Last 2 days the Gapps market has done this:

i can download all free apps but when i go to clikc to pay for one in goes to accept screen and error box:

ERROR has occured. please try again.

but it never goes away

1) wiped cache, dalvik cache, removed market and reinstalled market, wiped market cache etc etc
2) made new google account and credit card

NOTHING WORKS, i am synced to youtube and gmail...

please please help

thanks

*FIX:

had to reflash moboot, CWM, and CM7, and original Gapps via ACME

problem located to either update 3.2.0 for market (pretty sure this is it!!) or fix market list update

anyway reflash you wont loose any of your files on the drive like comics or movies but will loose downloaded apps

1) clear cache and dalvik cache
2)reflash
3)enjoy market

HOPEFULLY (this worked for me after days of trying)*


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

im not sure if u can do this, but have u tried paying for it on your computer, under your gmail account. (i believe it pays for it, for all accounts)


----------



## Chikkensoop (Oct 13, 2011)

Is it a standard @gmail.com google account or a google apps hosted account @yourdomain? I originally used a hosted account and had no problems buying apps from the market when I got my android phone, but recently have been completely unable to buy anything on that account and had to switch to my normal @gmail.com account instead.


----------



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah used my gmail address.
made a new gmail address with another credit card, also not work.

also cant buy online because it says you have no devices.... but shows the apps i have bought in the past...


----------



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

chainfire plugin install said i chould reuse the FIX MARKET FUNCTION... wahts that?!!?!

NEVERMIND DID NOTHING STILL BROKEN


----------



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

OK
1) reinstalled CM
2) reinstalled market
3) made new google account from tablet

*SAME ERROR WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

You don't have another device? You can always purchase on that, then the app should show as paid in the market on the tablet as long as you're using the same account, and you can then install it.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

I am having the same issue myself. I can download free apps, but when I click on the amount for purchase i get the same error no matter what. I tried all the things the other guy said, and I also upgraded to Gmarket 3.2.0. With no fix. If I go on the android market site, I can buy apps, and then I can download them. But I cannot purchase from the tablet. It seems as if its a software error with the purchase button to me..... Any one?


----------



## soyanks (Oct 13, 2011)

I am able to buy paid apps through Amazon App Market without any issues. Maybe you should just install Amazon App Market and try to install through them instead


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

soyanks said:


> I am able to buy paid apps through Amazon App Market without any issues. Maybe you should just install Amazon App Market and try to install through them instead


To tell you the honest truth, I have never really used amazon before.. Is it the same market? Same prices and apps? I would very much like just to use the Android market place, but if its the same, I can deal with Amazon for now.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

This is an update for my post above. I was wrong, I cannot buy or download apps from android market online. It says "No android devices associated with this account, please log into a different account" Do you think this could be the issue? I WAS able to purchase apps when I first installed CM7, but not any more....


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Same here - "An error occured, please try again."

I'm running the 3.2.0 market, not the 3.1.5 that comes w/CM7 install, so this is happening across market versions.

Clearing Market data and logging in again didn't help. I don't remember trying to purchase any apps on the TP in Alpha 1 w/the standalone market fix.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

robreefer said:


> To tell you the honest truth, I have never really used amazon before.. Is it the same market? Same prices and apps? I would very much like just to use the Android market place, but if its the same, I can deal with Amazon for now.


AFAIK, the Amazon App store only contains a subset of the apps in the Market - less than 50% of them, maybe only 20% of them, can't remember the figure.


----------



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

hey i fixed my issue, see OP


----------



## antmatz (Oct 19, 2011)

fullmaster said:


> hey i fixed my issue, see OP


Thanks fullmaster. But is there another workaround for this, without the whole re install? I too cannot download from market.
Updated to alpha 2.1, but still on original market CM7. Wifi seems to have settled though thankfully


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update, BUT I'm going to stick it out and see if any thing else pops up with this. I have allready downloaded soooo many apps, and done so many things, I'm not sure I wanna lose it all just yet :sad:


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

The fix was easy for me...switched back to Market version 3.1.5...no need to reflash anything on my setup.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

fullmaster said:


> hey i fixed my issue, see OP


 I got mine fixed to,here is what I did. I redid the ACMEInstall, with the origional Gapps, and Alpha 2 through novacom, and it fixed android market with out losing any apps or Data!


----------

